# Showing a spayed/neutered dog



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just had a thought from a thread in the Breeding section!

I know you can show a spayed/neutered dog if you have a vets certificate showing a reason why - but what kind of reasons are accepted? Does it JUST have to be a health issue, or can it be a behavioural/other issue?

Me & my dad want to show Mabel and I think she has potential to do fairly well, but of course they shouldn't be spayed. However, my mum really isn't into the show world (she thinks it's cruel ) and was even less into the idea of us showing Mabel when she realised we can't really have her spayed because of it. She thinks it's gonna be too much stress on Tiger (which obviously it could be), and that it's gonna be too messy. I've tried explaining that being in season doesn't create THAT much of a mess, and as long as we have throws over the sofa, which we have anyway, then it shouldn't be much of an issue. I do understand where she is coming from with Tiger though. And she won't have him sent to stay somewhere else or kenneled while she is in season either.

So, does anyone on here show a neutered/spayed dog? And also, would we be allowed to have her spayed just because we prefer her to be? I know there are SOME dogs out there which have been spayed and haven't notified the KC, but with Mabel having little/no coat on her tummy, it'd be too obvious, I think a good judge would be able to feel the scar, so we can't really do it and keep quiet about it either


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

From the KC site, no mention of needing to give a reason

Prior to exhibition, permission must be sought from the General Committee of the Kennel Club to exhibit any dog which has undergone an operation to alter its natural conformation. Dogs that have been spayed or castrated are permitted to be exhibited at Kennel Club licensed events. However, the owner of the dog must inform the Kennel Club, prior to exhibition, of the date of the operation, the name of the veterinary surgeon and the practice where the operation was carried out.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hawksport said:


> From the KC site, no mention of needing to give a reason
> 
> Prior to exhibition, permission must be sought from the General Committee of the Kennel Club to exhibit any dog which has undergone an operation to alter its natural conformation. Dogs that have been spayed or castrated are permitted to be exhibited at Kennel Club licensed events. However, the owner of the dog must inform the Kennel Club, prior to exhibition, of the date of the operation, the name of the veterinary surgeon and the practice where the operation was carried out.


ooh that's a bit more hopeful, I thought you had to give a valid reason, but maybe not!

Although - what are the chances of actually having any success with a spayed bitch? Obviously if a dog is successful then people will want to breed from it, so would the judge see any point in placing a spayed bitch when they could place an unspayed bitch of the same/similar quality, knowing that that particular dog can at least help to further the breed? Maybe i'm over thinking it, but that's how I see it


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i got permission to show my spayed bitch from KC and they sent me a letter confirrming i could and wished me luck x


----------



## Newfinch (Oct 27, 2012)

dexter said:


> i got permission to show my spayed bitch from KC and they sent me a letter confirrming i could and wished me luck x


I did too


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I know you can show a spayed/neutered dog if you have a vets certificate showing a reason why - but what kind of reasons are accepted? Does it JUST have to be a health issue, or can it be a behavioural/other issue?
> 
> *No reason is needed, you just inform the KC that your dog has been neutered.*
> 
> ...


Judges do not go around feeling for scars and even if they did, it is of no consequence. I have shown my spayed bitches and won at Championship Shows including Crufts.

Some neutered dogs (male and female) have also won CCs and become Champions.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

How would they know whether a bitch has been spayed?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> How would they know whether a bitch has been spayed?


I often wondered that, I wonder how many bitches are shown that are spayed and no permission given

Bit easier to tell with a male


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

You don't need permission to show a neutered or spayed dog, you just need to have informed the Kennel Club that your dog has been done. 
You don't have to take your letter with you to shows either, but if you're showing a neutered male perhaps it is safer to do so. I had a "disagreement" with the judge and the steward in the summer when I showed my neutered boy, with them both insisting that I had to produce my letter. I contacted the KC and this is not necessary. However, the whole performance ruined my day with my dear old boy


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Newfinch said:


> I did too


I did too. Twice the judge has called him a girl! We have done ok got 4 BOB and lots of 1sts


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> How would they know whether a bitch has been spayed?


in some breeds like mine it can be obvious. the coat often changes texture and sometimes has much more length to it especially furnishings. My oldie looks no different , her daughters like a sheep.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

dexter said:


> in some breeds like mine it can be obvious. the coat often changes texture and sometimes has much more length to it especially furnishings. My oldie looks no different , her daughters like a sheep.


I was going to say that neutering blows an Irish Setter's coat so its quite possible any chances in the show ring would be blown too.


----------

